# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  المريخ (العالمي) السوداني (   ) Vs الوحدات (المحلي) الاردني (   )

## بحاري

*
يواجه المريخ في الثامنة من مساء اليوم على ملعب النادي الاهلي القطري  بالدوحة فريق الوحدات الاردني ضمن برنامجه الاعدادي للموسم الجديد و كان  الفريق قد لعب مباراتين امام بايرن ميونخ و زينت الروسي خسرهما بهدفين و  ثلاثة اهداف على التوالي و يدخل مباراة اليوم و في باله السباعية الشهيرة  التي تعرضت لها شباكه على ملعب الحسيني بالاردن في مباراة لعبت في البطولة  العربية وهو ما يجعل من مباراة اليوم بالنسبة للمريخ رد اعتبار و ثار و  تاكيد جدارة و استحقاق للوحدات الاردني و سيلعب المدرب الالماني بنفس  التوليفة التي لعب بها في مباراة البافاري ينضم اليها اللاعب عنكبة










 

*

----------


## بحاري

* 
 
 
 
 
 

*

----------


## عبدالباقي عمر

*اخوتى : متى ستكون المباراة  وعلى قناة سيكون التقل ؟؟
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالباقي عمر
					

اخوتى : متى ستكون المباراة  وعلى قناة سيكون التقل ؟؟




نقلا  عن  صحيفة المنبر  اليوم  الاربعاء  







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

المريخ والوحدات في مباراة الثأر بالدوحة 


كفرووتر/ الخرطوم 
يواجه المريخ في الثامنة من مساء اليوم على ملعب النادي الاهلي القطري  بالدوحة فريق الوحدات الاردني ضمن برنامجه الاعدادي للموسم الجديد و كان  الفريق قد لعب مباراتين امام بايرن ميونخ و زينت الروسي خسرهما بهدفين و  ثلاثة اهداف على التوالي و يدخل مباراة اليوم و في باله السباعية الشهيرة  التي تعرضت لها شباكه على ملعب الحسيني بالاردن في مباراة لعبت في البطولة  العربية وهو ما يجعل من مباراة اليوم بالنسبة للمريخ رد اعتبار و ثار و  تاكيد جدارة و استحقاق للوحدات الاردني و سيلعب المدرب الالماني بنفس  التوليفة التي لعب بها في مباراة البافاري ينضم اليها اللاعب عنكبة  .




*

----------


## ابومنزر

*اهم شى النقل كيف البث ياعالم البث
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*غايتو بنشوف القناة الاردنية (اردن سبورت ) ممكن تبثها بقول احتمال بس لكن غير مؤكد 

بالاضافة الى  اذاعة الشباب والرياضة fm104 

اي احتمالات تانية ما في
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*بالتوفيق للزعيم 
ياريت اللاعبين ما يدخلوا المباراة دي بشعار الثأر منةالوحدات لانها مباراة اعدادية لا تقدم وﻻ تأخر بشيء.
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*افدونا بخبر النقل افادكم الله
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*مباراة اعدادية بعيدة جدا عن مباراة ثارية
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*هناك محاولات  جارية الان لنقلها  بقناة  الدورى والكاس--لم تتضح حتى الان
*

----------


## majdi

*كده تمام 
يا عرفنا عمك كروجر عرف تاضعف وين وظبط الفريق يا لحقنا امات طه من قولة تيت 
ثانيا : حكاية عرض اوربى يا بلة ومستواي يؤهلنى لبرشلونة يا باسيرو ده كلو وهم 
العبو بحدية وبقوة عشان تحققوا بطولات 

*

----------


## ود من الله

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

نحن لم نشاهد الكرة حتى نحكم على اللاعبين 

ثم انه هناك اختلاف كبير ما بين الفرق الافريقية والفرق العربية 

اوكد لكم المريخ سينتصر على كمبالا ستي وبعددية وافرة من الاهداف 

ليس احساس ولكنه توقع مبني على حقائق ساذكرها لكم قبل ايام من المباراة ان شاء الله



العاطفة مش كويسة اخي نادر هجوم عقيم ثلاثة مباريات بدون هدف ماذا يعني هذا ؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*لا ننسى ان المريخ في فترة اعداد للموسم فلا تضغطوا على اعصابكم وروقوا يا احباب واتركو الجهاز الفني يقوم بعمله دون توتر
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*متنبذو لينا مابتقدر تصبر اقفل الكمبيوتر
                        	*

----------


## ود من الله

*انتهت ولا لسه 
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

لا ننسى ان المريخ في فترة اعداد للموسم فلا تضغطوا على اعصابكم وروقوا يا احباب واتركو الجهاز الفني يقوم بعمله دون توتر



كلاااااااااااااااااااامك سليم بس يا ريت الناس تفهم
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 147 (33 من الأعضاء و 114 زائر)

زول هناك,Abu - Khalid,abuashruf,abusaeed,نادرالداني,أبو ريم,محمد كمال عمران,محمد عوض حبشي,مجدالدين شريف,Aladdin,Ameer Mak,مريخابى واعتز,الحوشابي,الشمشار,الصادق عبد الوهاب,ابراهيم عطية بابكر+,ابو دعاء,احمد الحلفاوى,اسماعيل,د.محمد تنوبة,حبيب العجب,يوسف ابوزيد,jafaros,majdi,Mohamed Eisa,RED PLANET,علي ابراهيم الجنيد,عبد المنعم خليفة+,فراس الشفيع,zalnoon,ود من الله,ودالامام,قذاقي
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود من الله
					

العاطفة مش كويسة اخي نادر هجوم عقيم ثلاثة مباريات بدون هدف ماذا يعني هذا ؟؟؟؟؟



يا حبيب نادر الداني واحد من القلائل الذين يتحدثون بعقولهم فأرجو ان لا يذهب بك الحماس بعيدا وأعرف أن الحبيب نادر الداني محلل واقعي لا تعرف العاطفة طريقها اليه 
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*بين تعيس  خواجة  وخائب رجا  مساعد ليه---  هدا طرفنا  من    الفرح  لحين  مغاردتهما--من  حضورو الاول  قلنا انه لايصلح  وجبان  ولن يترك الهجوم  بمهاجم واحد--  ومساعده--سبب الخراب--  يريد ان يرضى 25  لاعب-حتى مع عدم صلاحيتهم
*

----------


## ود من الله

*اها لسه عشان نقوم ننوم ساهرنا ساي ديل ما منهم رجا ابدا والحال هو نفس الحال يا ست الدار بت احمد
*

----------


## ود من الله

*قوموا  لنومكم يرحمكم الله 
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*أول مرة أشوف المريخ يلعب بمهاجم واحد
ومع الوحدات كمان
سترك يارب
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مباراة اعدادية .... المهم نتمنى ان يكون التيم  استفاد من التجربة
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*تلاتة صفر
اتنين صفر
المرة الجاية صفر / صفر
قولوا يـــــــــــــــــارب
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شيملي اضاع هدف محقق
اضاع لاعب المريخ شيمليس هدف محقق للمريخ لحظة خروج الحارس عن مرماه الا انه لعب الكرة بعيدة عن مرمي الوحدات وسط دهشة المتابعين واردفها اللاعب اوليفية بهجمة اخرى الا ان الحكم اوقفه بحجة التسلل 
هدف لوحدات 
احرز الوحدات الارني هدف من مسافة بعيدة من تصويبة اللاعب بهاء فيصل ووجد اللاعب شيمليس هدف لاتعادل للمريخ من انفراد كامل بالمرمي في الدقيقة 44 من الشوط الثاني لتنتهي المباراة بفوز الوحدات الاردني على المريخ بهدف دون رد 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*كلما دخلت اهداف في مرمى المريخ كلما استفاد اللاعبون من المباراة الودية 

هل تريدون للفريق ان ينتصر في كل المباريات ثم يغادر من اول مباراة رسمية على ارض الواقع 

المشكلة اننا نتكلم ولكن لا يسمع احد 

ظهور سلبيات الفريق في المباريات الودية هو محمدة ما بعدها محمدة 

خاصة لدى اللاعب السوداني فهو يتحرك مع الهزيمة وتاتيه طاقة الدفع من خلال الخسارة 

المستوى لن يتحسن الا بعد الهزائم والخسائر فهي التي تحرك اللاعبين وتدفعهم للتجويد 

والعكس صحيح لدى اللاعب السوداني والذي ظللنا نكرر بان نفسيته هشة وتتقبل الاطراء والمدح بصورة عكسية 

المريخ اذا انهزم في كل المباريات الودية فان ذلك لن يعن ان الفريق سيخسر في مباريات الدوري وبطولة الابطال 

لان الظروف ستكون مختلفة وحتما سيصل اللاعبون الى درجة عالية من الاستعداد البدني والذهني وهو المطلوب في مرحلة المعسكر 

بمعنى ان النتائج لا يتم النظر اليها وانما يعمل المدرب على رفع معدلات اللياقة البدنية والذهنية ومعرفة قدرات اللاعبين 

اداء ثلاثة مباريات والخسارة فيها لا يعن ابدا ان المريخ سيخسر بقية المباريات في بطولة الابطال او الدوري الممتاز 

لكن الذي سيهزم المريخ حقا هو الاعلام والذي سيكتب عن المباريات الثلاثة والهزائم والخسائر وان الفريق لم يستفد شئ 

وبالطبع سيتم انتقاد المدرب وضربه بيد من حديد ومن كل الجهات وربما من اهل المريخ انفسهم والدين دوما يستعجلون الانتصارات 

ولا يفرقون بين المباريات الودية الاعدادية والمباريات التنافسية فهم يطلبون فقط انتصار الفريق ولا شئ غير ذلك 

لن يهمهم الاعداد او التحضير او رؤية المدرب والتجارب وانما يرغبون في رؤية فريقهم منتصرا في كل الاحوال 

اقول بان الانتصارات لن تأت عبطا او بدون تعب او خسائر وانما تاتي الانتصارات بعد المعاناة والكد والخسائر ومعرفة الداء 

واعطاء الدواء المناسب حتى ينصلح حال الفريق ويعود بانتصارات قوية يكون من خلال التعب والكد والجد والخسار قد خبر اللاعبون نقاط الضعف 

وعرفوا الطريق الى الانتصارات بعد جهد جهيد .

ولنا عودة في هذا الموصوع ان شاء الله 
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

كلما دخلت اهداف في مرمى المريخ كلما استفاد اللاعبون من المباراة الودية 

هل تريدون للفريق ان ينتصر في كل المباريات ثم يغادر من اول مباراة رسمية على ارض الواقع 

المشكلة اننا نتكلم ولكن لا يسمع احد 

ظهور سلبيات الفريق في المباريات الودية هو محمدة ما بعدها محمدة 

خاصة لدى اللاعب السوداني فهو يتحرك مع الهزيمة وتاتيه طاقة الدفع من خلال الخسارة 

المستوى لن يتحسن الا بعد الهزائم والخسائر فهي التي تحرك اللاعبين وتدفعهم للتجويد 

والعكس صحيح لدى اللاعب السوداني والذي ظللنا نكرر بان نفسيته هشة وتتقبل الاطراء والمدح بصورة عكسية 

المريخ اذا انهزم في كل المباريات الودية فان ذلك لن يعن ان الفريق سيخسر في مباريات الدوري وبطولة الابطال 

لان الظروف ستكون مختلفة وحتما سيصل اللاعبون الى درجة عالية من الاستعداد البدني والذهني وهو المطلوب في مرحلة المعسكر 

بمعنى ان النتائج لا يتم النظر اليها وانما يعمل المدرب على رفع معدلات اللياقة البدنية والذهنية ومعرفة قدرات اللاعبين 

اداء ثلاثة مباريات والخسارة فيها لا يعن ابدا ان المريخ سيخسر بقية المباريات في بطولة الابطال او الدوري الممتاز 

لكن الذي سيهزم المريخ حقا هو الاعلام والذي سيكتب عن المباريات الثلاثة والهزائم والخسائر وان الفريق لم يستفد شئ 

وبالطبع سيتم انتقاد المدرب وضربه بيد من حديد ومن كل الجهات وربما من اهل المريخ انفسهم والدين دوما يستعجلون الانتصارات 

ولا يفرقون بين المباريات الودية الاعدادية والمباريات التنافسية فهم يطلبون فقط انتصار الفريق ولا شئ غير ذلك 

لن يهمهم الاعداد او التحضير او رؤية المدرب والتجارب وانما يرغبون في رؤية فريقهم منتصرا في كل الاحوال 

اقول بان الانتصارات لن تأت عبطا او بدون تعب او خسائر وانما تاتي الانتصارات بعد المعاناة والكد والخسائر ومعرفة الداء 

واعطاء الدواء المناسب حتى ينصلح حال الفريق ويعود بانتصارات قوية يكون من خلال التعب والكد والجد والخسار قد خبر اللاعبون نقاط الضعف 

وعرفوا الطريق الى الانتصارات بعد جهد جهيد .

ولنا عودة في هذا الموصوع ان شاء الله 



لله درك الحبيب نادر والله عين العقل

*

----------


## زول هناك

*نتمني ان يكون المريخ استفاد من التجربة الإعدادية
                        	*

----------

